# World War III



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 18, 2002)

ok, here is the problem.  I am a HUGE Macintosh fan.  And my girlfriend's mom is a big Windows/peecee follower.  So we are always making little cracks at each other. But I guess crossed the line. I went onto her new pc and put an anti-M$ wallpaper on it.  She said the gloves are off, this is war.  She teaches windoze at a college, and she has all of her dorky students helping her.  She is sending me pics of iMac trash cans and toilets.  I need help!  I will use anything.  links to anti M$ sites, pics, jokes, technical stuff that proves the Mac is better, ANYTHING!  

thanks,


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 18, 2002)

ARGH!!!!!! THIS IS WAR!!!!

I'm on your side buddy!!!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alexandert _
> *ARGH!!!!!! THIS IS WAR!!!!
> 
> I'm on your side buddy!!!    *



 well... why don't you help me?  send me some anti_m$ websites or something.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 18, 2002)

Ask her why her computer has rubber feeds?


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 18, 2002)

There's an Anti-Micro$oft webring.

http://E.webring.com/webring?ring=antims;list


----------



## chemistry_geek (Mar 18, 2002)

Resistance is futile


----------



## chemistry_geek (Mar 18, 2002)

Bill Gates of Borg


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 18, 2002)

I hope you sent her the guy pissing on M$ headquarters sign.

You remember when we did that search for anti-gates sites.  There are literaly millions.  Its amazing that so many people can hate a single man, so much.

There is the anti-M$ slogan thread laying around somewhere.  There is some good stuff in there.

I wish you luck on your many bloody battles.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 18, 2002)

My kind of thread!

Get ready!

Here's a nice one, appeals to your fearful side, ya know?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 18, 2002)

One of my favorites:


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 18, 2002)

And speaking of c:\, try this on for size:


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 18, 2002)

Speaking of resistance being futile:

http://macaddict.com/artgallery/things/itrek.jpg


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 18, 2002)

Might be the kind of factual stuff you're looking for:


----------



## xoot (Mar 18, 2002)

There is a site at http://www.the-ctrl-alt-del.com/ that is anti-M$, but now it isn't so anti-M$ anymore .


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 18, 2002)

For those of you not offended by religous jokes:

http://macaddict.com/artgallery/things/amen.jpg


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 18, 2002)

And who can forget the holy grail of anti-MS propaganda. Which, in proper MS style, was created by themselves.

Start with this:
http://www.ntk.net/media/developers.mpg 

Work Your Way Up To Here:
http://www.fuckedcompany.com/images/dancemonkeyboy.mpeg 

And Prepare For The Final Horror:
http://homepage.mac.com/jcarusone/iMovieTheater2.html


----------



## xoot (Mar 18, 2002)

Get her with some anti-M$ jokes at http://www.jokesgalore.com/


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 18, 2002)

amazing what some time and Graphic Converter can do....


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 19, 2002)

Does anyone know some technical sites?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 19, 2002)

if you go to my site in my signature, and go to filesharing, there's a nice (tho somewhat old) pdf with reasons why apples are better computers, technically speaking. for more cracks, check the collection i tried to start at:

http://www.press3.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13415

good luck!


----------



## MDLarson (Mar 19, 2002)

It hasn't been mentioned before, but there is a video of a young Bill Gates saying:  "The Macintosh, of all the machines I've ever seen, is the only one that meets that standard".  The standard he is talking about is something that captures people's imaginations, something new, something exciting.

I have it on my PB at home, and if somebody wants it, I'll upload it somewhere.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 20, 2002)

ME ME ME! I WANT!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 20, 2002)

Yes... upload is somewhere.  How big is it?


----------



## MDLarson (Mar 20, 2002)

Ugh.  6.2 MB.  For some reason my iDisk (on Mac OS 9.1) is the slowest thing I've ever seen on any computer.  Actually, it's faster running Virtual PC 3.0 with Windows 98, through the Web Folders thingy.  Once I get it up somewhere, I'll post a link!


----------



## MDLarson (Mar 20, 2002)

Here's the link:
http://homepage.mac.com/mdlarson/media/gates.mov

You can either right click / hold'n-click / option-click to download the movie directly or just click.

Also, the transfer to my iDisk went A LOT faster than I thought it would.  I guess I never really transfered a relatively large file verses all the dinky little GIFs and JPEGs  Cool!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 22, 2002)

The war is over (for now).  She could not handle all the stuff I was sending her.  She is "spending too much time on the war". 

thanks guys.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 22, 2002)

is this V-W day? as in victory in windowsland?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Matrix Agent _
> *is this V-W day? as in victory in windowsland? *



No way.  she gave up.  She said she does not hate Macintosh... she just does not have any use for it.  To her, this is just a job.  she teaches windoze.  I do not think really she gives a crap about M$.  The way we love Macintosh, will never be undertood by the wintel lovers.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 23, 2002)

LOL @ THAT VIDEO!

what year was that? like, 1980-something?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 24, 2002)

Yeah bling... I think that video was recorded before I was born


----------



## julguribye (Mar 24, 2002)

Just if you need some more, here is a good site:

http://www.fuckmicrosoft.com/


----------



## MDLarson (Mar 24, 2002)

Wow, I'm suprised that link went through my school's internet filter.

Anyway, as far as I can remember, that came off an Apple (Advocate?) CD-ROM from 1997.  It had a bunch of Guy Kawasaki stuff on it to (remember, as far as I can remember).  I doubt I still have it.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 24, 2002)

hmm.... i definetly have a macadvocate cd with a lot of guy kawasaki stuff on it back home... i'll have to look when i go home this weekend. I don't remeber what's on it, though i do know there's a song about microsoft and one about bill gates, sung to the tune of xmas music... lol

i'll try to remember and see what i can dig up


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 25, 2002)

I just ordered one of the f_ck M$ shirts


----------

